# Kind of quiet in here so,,,



## twoclones (Jun 4, 2017)

Here is a bench I've recently finished. Dragonfly and mushroom ends.











I've also been carving a few slabs.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 4, 2017)

Can't see the pics. I have no clue how to open them either.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 5, 2017)

Ax-man said:


> Can't see the pics. I have no clue how to open them either.



I have re-shared my pics at the source. If you can't see them now, I'm not sure how to help.  

Can anyone see my pics above?


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 5, 2017)

I can see them now . Beautiful work. I wish I had your talent . You are the man, no doubt.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 5, 2017)

twoclones said:


> I have re-shared my pics at the source. If you can't see them now, I'm not sure how to help.
> 
> Can anyone see my pics above?



Yup, awesome!
Jeff


----------



## Kydan (Jul 22, 2017)

The bench is nice, I really like that.


----------



## twoclones (Jul 22, 2017)

After discussing it with Joe, I have tried to copy Joe Rego's log bench. Since I started by milling a cant (2 sided), I've been calling this the "cant man bench". Currently on display, and for sale, at White's Furniture & Hardwood in Kennewick, WA. Silver Maple, 18" tall when sitting on 5" risers, 8 feet long. Pulled the log out of the city log dump.


----------



## twoclones (Jul 27, 2017)

This eagle was delivered to the local hardwood retailer today. 
Sycamore, 5' 8" (1.7 meter) wingspan, 3 coats of oil (Ace deck and siding toner) and 5 coats of 'spar' (Ace log oil). 
A little knife work on the beak. All the rest, even the eyes, is all chainsaw.


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 29, 2017)

*Again, I must compliment you on your work. Very Nice. I like it.*

I haven't been able to do an eagle I like, let alone do a soaring eagle like that one. A work of art like that takes time and not to mention skill with the saw. I am surprised you were able to do all that detail work with just a saw. I would think other tools would come into play for doing the detail work.

I wish our Ace stores or any other store carried the finishes you mentioned. I would like to try them. I am reluctant to try the deck stuff that are sold around here because they are more stains than an actual clear finish that I like. I did find a farm store that sells Cabot spar varnish in the gallon containers which makes it cheaper than buying quarts. The last few carvings I did I used boiled linseed oil for a base coat followed by two coats of spar varnish . I hope this combination of finishes holds up good . BLO is a good finish but has no UV protection . I hope the spar will take care of that problem. I got my fingers crossed so far so good.

I haven't done any carving lately as I have been playing tuck pointer and painter on my new to me building. I recently had to get some new carving chain for my dime tip saw. The basic 1/4 in. pitch Woodland Pro carving chain from Bailey's . I am anxious to see if this chain is better than what I had to see if I can up my skill level using a carving bar for doing detail work . I doubt there is much difference but I can hope can't I LOL. I am going to get back to playing chainsaw carver soon as I have found a new venue to sell my little bears ,owls and mushrooms .

Again , nice work TC . I can see how to do a piece like that gets done but how long does it take to do an eagle like that?? I am sure that isn't an hour or two project with a saw.


----------



## twoclones (Jul 30, 2017)

Ax-man said:


> I haven't been able to do an eagle I like, let alone do a soaring eagle like that one. A work of art like that takes time and not to mention skill with the saw. I am surprised you were able to do all that detail work with just a saw. I would think other tools would come into play for doing the detail work.



That eagle, being hardwood, took me 3 afternoons of sawing and detailing. My first cut was so big I had to use a hand-truck to move it out of the way. I used a ms-660 with a 40" bar to block it out and a ms-192 with 8" dime tip to detail the head. 






In my mind, eagles are "tough, fast & ferocious". 
Fast - I have to keep telling myself the eagle cannot be fast if it's fat, blocky, or has sharp linens. Needs to be aerodynamic, smooth lines, and have pretty big wings. 
Tough - It takes a big chest to flap those wings and on standing eagles I've made many with too small feet and claws.  
Ferocious - That beak is only part of it but including the 'tooth' really helps. I like to set the eyes kind of deep under the brow and keep them smallish. (big eyes are cute)


----------



## twoclones (Jul 30, 2017)

Ax-man said:


> I wish our Ace stores or any other store carried the finishes you mentioned. I would like to try them. I am reluctant to try the deck stuff that are sold around here because they are more stains than an actual clear finish that I like. I did find a farm store that sells Cabot spar varnish in the gallon containers which makes it cheaper than buying quarts. The last few carvings I did I used boiled linseed oil for a base coat followed by two coats of spar varnish . I hope this combination of finishes holds up good . BLO is a good finish but has no UV protection . I hope the spar will take care of that problem. I got my fingers crossed so far so good.



I stopped using BLO when the price jumped $10 per gallon. It also seems to turn carvings dark in our extremely hot summers. 

I've used high end deck sealants like Penofin and they're great if you like stains. I don't. 

UV protection additives for paint are available but I've never tried them. 

I'm sure I've posted this one before but it's a good example of what can be done with a little saw and a lot of practice.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 3, 2017)

Not trying to start a contest but,,, has your week been a weird one?


----------

